# my new 75$ 150 gal acrylic + stand front tank



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

God i love craigslist in ca. The ad posted i drove as fast as i could over there to see what a 150 gal. tank and stand was going to look like for 75$ And to my suprise it's awsome very few small scratches and the stand has a few water damaged spots on the surface where the tank goes .A long story short,big divorce and a good price .So now i will have the proper room for my 18 fish burundi colony,my current 95 gal will house 7 or so fish some will get sold and the new 150 gal. about 8 or so fish . The new setup is 6 foot X 24 inch wide X 20 inches tall rena xp-4 canister and a emperor 400, 2 jager 250 watt heaters and some soon to be very happy fish. My holding female is in the 30 gal. All by herself and still has a big mouthful after day 11. Boy am i stoked. Here are some pics of the new 150 + stand and my 95 gal. burundi tank.


----------



## basicfisherman (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice score. I try and keep an eye out for good deals like that in the Twin Cities, but I need to get a bigger apartment or buy a house before I can buy tanks that big.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

Touch Down!!!!!!
 
Nice tank...I better keep my eye out too... :thumb:

ps
that alpha male sure is dark...nice fronts... :fish:


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Ya he's almost all the way black he's 11 or 12 inches,i adopted them all about 2 months ago and they were neglected and sad , I got good filtration and lots of water changes, all the fish got great color coming back and the male is just starting to get his white stripes back and a little blue.


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG, i am so jeolous !! 75 dollars. I think i hate you LOL. In upstate ny we have some lovely 30 gallon tanks (some with stands wow) for cheap, only 250 dollars !! Its crazy here. Some one who went to ca to buy up used 6 foot tanks for 100 -200 ea and brought them to upstate ny would be a mililionare in a couple years lol. Same tanks here would be going for 500-800 for the ugly ones !!


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Im really happy with the purchase , just bummed a little cause i have to live with the bright blue background.I want black sand but might go with grey cause of the bright blue back wall


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

bummed?... :roll: 
I keep looking at that alpha male...he's like 3x as big as the other fronts...


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

big-t said:


> Im really happy with the purchase , just bummed a little cause i have to live with the bright blue background.I want black sand but might go with grey cause of the bright blue back wall


I have seen jet black sand with the bright blue background and it looks good. Go for the jet black. It is strange but several of the pics i saw (not too many have the bright blue and black sand) had the fronts colors really popping. The black seemed to intesify the black stripes and deep blue brought out the fronts white stripes and made them look very very blue. You might be suprised at how good the background looks !! some large snow white stones might look good in there too, the whole tank and fish would be stark color contrasts.


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

All the fish in the tank are the offspring of frontzilla as i call my breeding male, pretty sure hes's an old fella . On the sand subject i tried like heck to find 3m colorquartz today found a guy to get it from washington , but he said by the time i pay for the shipping he said it might not be worth it cause im getting only 2 bags ? I gave up on that guy .*** got onother lead im chasing now i should know in the morning.


----------



## Frontlover (Jun 2, 2003)

Lucky boy  I am looking for a bigger tank here in Georgia and no luck. If I want one I am going to have to shell out over a thousand buck for tank alone. I am happy for you man :thumb:


----------



## anthonyoakes (May 12, 2008)

:fish: big enough 2 swim in


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

Its up and running ill post some pics tomorrow, stoked


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

Wow! That wouldn't even fit in my house.

Great score, congrats!


----------

